# How to keep amp cool?



## Bullfrogjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

How is everyone keeping the amps cool in the sealed audiotubes? What is the average lifespan on the pyramid amps? From what I've read those are the best to use?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

The pyramids are pretty good, I use SSL amps in my tubes... Have built a few now, with no problems... In the process of building a split tube for bigblackbrute, hoping to have it ready by mudstock... Actually, he will probably wring my neck if it's not ready for him by then...LOL....

Look at the Soundstorm SSL F2-200 on ebay and see what you think about that one...That is the amp I use in all my tubes...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could always make a vent for it, and run the vent tube up w/ the rest of them :rockn:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Also, dont bridge the channels. Doing so will make an amp hotter and go into protect mode.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

i was actually going to get some speakers like that bazooka tuber or whatever its called and put the amp in one of those little otterbox waterproof boxes and run the wires to that then seal it all up with silicon...IMO an amp for $30 if it lasts 6 months ill be happy..the mud can keep it cool


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I've never had any cooling or cutting out problems out of my pyramid in an closed tube.


----------



## jgonie (Jan 28, 2010)

its like any amp you have to make sure you are running the right independence for the amp(ohm loads) if your amp it just a two channel amp and your speakers are 4 ohms each there should be no problem. check to see what your speakers are the lower ohms the hotter it gets
________
Ford Falcon Cobra Specifications


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

Is the amp marine grade and can i run 4 6.5 or do i need to do two amps


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

I was thinking on getting the SSL soundstorm amp..anyone used that? Had any heating or other problems?


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I dnt know about the ssl but Ive never had any over heated/cutting with any of the the closed tubes Ive built. However I will say they do get very warm, but no probs on my end.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm Guess I will keep this thread in mind after using that new amp awhile..Think Im gonna pair it with 6.5 polks..


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

gman-brute said:


> Hmm Guess I will keep this thread in mind after using that new amp awhile..Think Im gonna pair it with 6.5 polks..


I ran a split tube with the 6.5 marine polks, and the 500 ( 200w ) Mitizu amp. It was very clear and very loud. I was happy with the outcome.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

well now I cant find them as cheap as I once had, so I bought a pair of MTX 6.5s 50 watt rms..so ill see how that sounds.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

So i got everything put together (soundstorm 200 watt and mtx marine 6.5s) It sounds good pretty darn loud. I wish I hadnt turned my gain or power down so much because it would distort with ipod but my phone doesnt get it near as loud. That SS 200 amp sure was a real tight fit with everything on the side instead of the ends.


----------

